# What to do about broken-off plug stuck in outlet?



## jamm51 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, that would not be wise.
Shut off the power


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe yes and maybe no. If it is the hot side of the plug where it is broken off and you grabbed it with your bare hands you would get a good shock. If it is the neutral side chances are you won't get a shock but no need to take the chance. 

Turn power off and pull it out.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Turn off power. 

Pull out with needle nose pliers.

Worst case scenario is having to replace outlet if the prong is stuck deep inside the outlet. But lets try pulling the prong out first.


----------



## Jim Wight (Nov 29, 2011)

:yes:Thanks - kinda what I figured. I just hate going down into the cellar to shut off the power (not easy access), but thought I'd rather be safe than ..... fried! Guess it's my golden opportunity to replace that bad dimmer switch in the bathroom at the same time.
I appreciate the information and the quick response.

Jim


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Take it as a learning experience. Are the breakers marked in your panel? Are the marked correctly? This is a good time to check that and learn a bit about your home wiring. Many testers and circuit tracers are available for your use. The more you learn the safer you will be.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

IF the receptacle is a GFCI then push the test button and it will be safe to pull the prong out. Then reset it.


----------



## Kheka (Aug 5, 2015)

Today when I tried to take my charger out of the socket it broke,so I tried to get it out then I got shoked.
What can I do to get my charger out of the socket without getting shocked?


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

Kheka said:


> Today when I tried to take my charger out of the socket it broke,so I tried to get it out then I got shoked.
> What can I do to get my charger out of the socket without getting shocked?



Don't pay the electric bill.




Seriously, I would shut off the power and replace the outlet. They are cheap.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Jim Wight said:


> :yes:Thanks - kinda what I figured. I just hate going down into the cellar to shut off the power (not easy access)


Well, If a trip to the hospital is less of a hassle than going down into the cellar....Dont worry about shutting off the power. I mean, whichever is the lesser of the two evils.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

manatee said:


> Seriously, I would shut off the power and replace the outlet. They are cheap.



X2 . This doesn't need to be any harder than this.


----------

